
Physicist creates tennis-ball towers, including one made from 46 balls - sohkamyung
https://physicsworld.com/a/physicist-creates-remarkable-tennis-ball-pyramids-including-one-made-from-46-balls/
======
jfengel
I'm reminded a bit of a Tensegrity[1], except that it's relying on friction
rather than tension.

I wonder if there's a parallel: could you construct a tensegrity that
corresponds to each of these tennis-ball towers? Or vice versa?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensegrity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tensegrity)

